# Yellow Tail Tuna!



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Fishing reports for my area speak of the yellow tail schooling and biting off the Baja California / California cost as a " Once in a lifetime " event. How can I pass that up? I love Yellow Tail Tuna. And I love fishing. My boat leaves Monday night. I seriously hope to bring you guys back some pics of seriously huge fish! There has also been some mahi-mahi, and If I land a monster 80+ pounder, I will retire from deep sea fishing lol.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

You can never quit fishing!! I'm so angry I didn't get out much this summer for fishing. But come spring I know I'll be standing out there for days getting a salmon. They always run by a power plant that pumps warm water from cooling there machines. And I love salmon, so I'll be out there soon. 

Anyways good luck on the fishing trip! Hope you get a monster! Iv only had one nice pole snapper in Alaska, there's nothing super big here ;( salmon and trout that's about it. But with 7-10 pound line it makes it pretty fun.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Cory1990 said:


> You can never quit fishing!! I'm so angry I didn't get out much this summer for fishing. But come spring I know I'll be standing out there for days getting a salmon. They always run by a power plant that pumps warm water from cooling there machines. And I love salmon, so I'll be out there soon.
> 
> Anyways good luck on the fishing trip! Hope you get a monster! Iv only had one nice pole snapper in Alaska, there's nothing super big here ;( salmon and trout that's about it. But with 7-10 pound line it makes it pretty fun.


One of my dreams is to go to Alaska for Salmon fishing. My uncle lives just south of Anchorage in Rabbit Creek, I NEED to pay him a visit hah... I also LOVE Northern Pike, and Waleye Pike, Those are my two favorite fresh water fish to eat, maybe my all time favorite.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Good luck catching fish. Yes I would definantly love to see pics.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't think I am going to need luck... I have been reading the fishing reports every day... And everyone is maxing out on Yellow Tail Tuna, Yellow Fin Tuna, Dorodo, Blue Fin Tuna ( I SOO want to land a 200 pond blue fin, adults are 1,000lbs, just a massive fish ), and various sharks are being caught in mass. The day before I leave, I am steaming up some rice, packing sea weed wrap, some wasabi, Hoison Sauce, Sraracha Sauce, and soy sauce. Around lunch time I will take hopefully a Yellow Fin Tuna, and cut out the cheek meat and start eating it raw, then the entire fish I am just going to make a ton of Sashimi for all on the boat... OMG just the thought makes my mouth water!!!

If I can land a shark ( thresher, bullhead, great white, maco, leopard, idc haha ) I love shark meat. AND I get the bonus of taking the fins, and making shark fin soup! AHH SO GOOD! 

Thank you guys, and if anyone lives close to me.... Big fish fry at my house next week!!!!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Mmmm mmmm northern  as long as te fish doesn't bite you when you pull it out. (my first mistake) iv never seen northern before I moved to Wisconsin. I got one on a HUGE trout spinner. I pulled out a 20" or so northern and I went to show my uncle who's lived in wisco for most of his life he thought he would get a good laugh by telling me to grab my spinner out with my hands. That thing bit me on both hands and my hands were full of blood from it. Mean things but taste great.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Pretty things more so! I haven't yet had the experience of catching a northern, but I've tried. I was up at Lake Geneva last weekend, as my grandparents have a house there. I caught some three to five inch perch and tossed those in a minnow bucket. A bit after sunset, I cast one out maybe twenty feet off of the end of the 150 foot pier into 15 foot deep water. Five minutes later when I brought the line in, I hooked a 15 inch small mouth. It wasn't horribly fat, but the thing was at least six inches tall. Maybe 2.5 pounds; and the best fight I've ever had.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Cory1990 said:


> Mmmm mmmm northern  as long as te fish doesn't bite you when you pull it out. (my first mistake) iv never seen northern before I moved to Wisconsin. I got one on a HUGE trout spinner. I pulled out a 20" or so northern and I went to show my uncle who's lived in wisco for most of his life he thought he would get a good laugh by telling me to grab my spinner out with my hands. That thing bit me on both hands and my hands were full of blood from it. Mean things but taste great.


LOL I don't think I have ever not been bitten by a northern haha.. They are like the barracuda of fresh water North America! What I like about catching them is even the small ones put up a fight. They love flashy things in the water... probably a lot like your trout spinner. I have my " lucky " spoon, that I have caught more northern pike on then any other piece of tackle. All it is is a Red Devil spoon. For some reason, they just love 'em. 



funlad3 said:


> Pretty things more so! I haven't yet had the experience of catching a northern, but I've tried. I was up at Lake Geneva last weekend, as my grandparents have a house there. I caught some three to five inch perch and tossed those in a minnow bucket. A bit after sunset, I cast one out maybe twenty feet off of the end of the 150 foot pier into 15 foot deep water. Five minutes later when I brought the line in, I hooked a 15 inch small mouth. It wasn't horribly fat, but the thing was at least six inches tall. Maybe 2.5 pounds; and the best fight I've ever had.


That is a nice small mouth bass, I would happy to reel one of those in! I can honestly say I have never caught a fresh water Bass, they say they are just a ton of fun to take in. Down here we have quite a lot of Large Mouth Bass.. There is a lake about 45 minutes away from me that holds the record for largest Large Mouth Bass caught. I have never done much fishing for Bass ( besides Sea Bass ), but this year for my parents anniversary I got my dad a gift card to Bass Pro shop. I went with him and he got 2 rods / reels for different Bass fishing methods, and so I picked myself up a nice combo too. The 2 of us have gone out a few times since then but haven't had Bass yet. We have been planning on going in on buying a boat together, which would be nice. My dad also snagged a ticket on the boat that I am going out tomorrow on, which is cool. After I had been talking to him, and texting the Fish reports to him every day, he couldn't resist! If I bring home something like 200lbs of fish, I don't know where I am going to put it all, my parents freezer is going to be full now too, and my closest relative to bear this awesome burden of fish, is my brother who is up in Oregon right now bow hunting Elk and Deer. If he is successful, he isn't going to have the freezer room either lol. It is a good problem to have. Worst case, I land a half of a ton of fish, give away as much as I can, and get a floor freezer off craigslist or something. 

Seriously, IF I bring back a ton ( literally ton as in 2k lbs ), which could happen because a lot of people are bringing in 200 - 300lbs Bluefin Tuna which isn't uncommon right now ( a few have been getting 500 - 800lbs, now that is a fish!!! ) I would be willing to ship out some to anyone out there who wants any. Shipping rates are usually $30 - $60 overnight, and I could send 30-40+lbs if anyone here is interested. No charge for the fish, just pay the shipping. Tuesday night I will know when my boat comes back to dock.


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, I got a call this morning and my boat was cancelled for launch. But, they had another boat going out, for 2 days, that launches an hour before I previous one was going to. They gave me a nice discount if I wanted in on the 2 day so I was down for that! See you all back Thursday!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good luck with the fishes!


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome time with the fishes! Ohh man it was tons of fun... I got 5 Yellowfin and 2 Doroto. Which was my limit. One kid ( about 12 ) got a Bluefin, I was jealous but glad he got it. I don't really have much extra fish left over because we did not hook into a bluefin / albacore school :/ On the way out I hooked a fish. They made me cut the line because whatever was on the other end was giant. most likely a large maco shark. That would have taken 2+ hours to bring in, and we had to get to where the fishing was good for everyone, so instead of taking it in I cut the line. I was impressed with the power of whatever that mystery fish was. I thought my arms were going to just rip out of thie sockets lol.

Anyways I had a great time. They filleted all my fish on board the boat, but I had them just gut one small one so I can deep freeze it, and make sushi with it later (also wanted a pic aha). I didn't have a camera on board, so I had to wait till I got home to snap it. So this is my sushi fish: 










I think it is kind of ironic I like to go out and eat fish... Yet I own fish that I go through great length to keep alive haha


----------

